# Air ride left and right adjust-ability? Is that possible?



## pMak (Jul 24, 2005)

Can you only vary the ride height front to back and not side to side?

I'm attempting to adjust the height via vag-com but no matter what value i put into the left front and right front the difference between the two sides remains 10mm. I'm starting to think L/R is not adjustable and the car only varies front & rear. Can anyone confirm this?


----------

